# Tight leg band-remove??



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My homer, Homer, who is a '97 bird, has a band that is getting tight on his leg. It won't turn but is not digging into the skin or anything. I think he's just gotten bigger with age (and he's slightly a couch potato ). I got him a few years ago as a rescue. It doesn't seem to cause him discomfort but he doesn't walk around a lot so it's rather hard to tell. Like I said, it's just tight enough that it will barely turn--I didn't want to force it. Should I take him to the vet and have the vet cut it off? Can I do it myself with a dremmel tool? He doesn't love being handled and is blind in one eye and partially blind in the good eye, so I don't want to upset him if it's not necessary. Sorry for the long explanation, any suggestions welcome.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Get the band off .. dremel is fine but just be careful that the band doesn't become too hot in the process.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Just another suggestion:
I used a small pair of wire cutters (the kind used in jewelry making) to remove a band. It worked great.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you tried working vaseline under the band????Get the dead scale off--But it will most likely need to be removed.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I was thinking along the same lines as AZ....jewelry tools.

fp


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

No, I haven't tried vaseline but I will. The band seems pretty thick and sturdy to me though I'm sure it's a normal band. I'll get a pic today or tomorrow when the camera decides to charge. Maybe with the vaseline I could get some of those tiny jewelry cutters under it. I just don't want to hurt him more, obviously.  I'll take a closer look and get a picture. Thanks much, guys. I just adore this bird, he's so old and grizzled and dignified.


----------

